# I wonder why



## Kim Dahl (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey 

Somethink to make you think about what we are doing and why





 


Best Kenpo Regards
Kimpo
1 st degree Black Belt 
Parker/Planas Lineage Denmark


----------

